# eating lemons?



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

hi there,

this question was sparked by the weird food thread. a number of you said your LO loves to eat lemons. I thought eating lemons was terrible for your teeth?? DD would looooove to get her hands on a lemon, but so far we've not allowed it (other than squeezed over her food) because of the enamel issue. I admit I've done no research, just heard this over and over out in space I guess. My mom is adamant about it, and passed that urgency down to me.

So, can someone educate me about it? I'd love to let her have the lemon slice off my glass of water that she's been clamoring for since she was a tiny one.

XOXO
B


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting, I had never considered that. DH and I just let DS have the lemons (with the seeds picked out of course) and he loves to hate them.


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

I love to suck on lemons. My dentist says she can tell who likes lemons when she looks at their teeth. She did ask me before I told her I was a lemonhead. She said she sees it in primarily female patients and it does eat away at your tooth enamel.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

lots of citrus causes scratches to your enamel almost like floridisis. It's mostly a cosmetic thing.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I worked with a woman who'd eaten lemons a lot as a child. She had to have her teeth worked on drastically because it ate away at the enamel until she had pockmarks in her teeth, basically.

I would not encourage a habit of eating or sucking on lemons, though on occasion it's fine. (Just like most things.







)


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

my kids eat lemons....so do I . I am not sure if I have heard of that issue before. Do some research on it and see. But I would guess that lemons in small amount would not be bad at all. Is it any worse than the candy grandma slips them? lol

If we go and analize what is bad for teeth, then there would be tons of things plucked from our diet..such as starches. I say moderation and teeth brushing are better than completely cutting out a certain food. If you can not brush your teeth within 15 minutes of eating, atleast rinse with water. Sugar and food is not what eats away at teeth. The is just what feeds the bacteria in mouths which then produce a chemical that decays teeth. So rinsing would atleast get some of the residue off. 15 minutes is relavent because supposedly that is how long it takes for the chemical reactions to start taking place in your mouth. Starches especially should be gotten off teeth quickly because they stick to your teeth more than anything else. Atleast sugar dissolves and can easily be rinsed away.

I would say let the kid eat some lemon.....chances are they are not going to eat a lot of it anyway....just a bite or a suck here and there.







:


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

My DH has been eating lemons and limes since he was very little and he has the nicest most white teeth I have ever seen. He eats them with everything. The dentist says his teeth look great, he even has quite a few teeth he never lost (not that that has anything to do with lemons but quite interesting)


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I have always loved lemons!








Never had a cavity in my life until in my 20's...then they started rotting out of my head right & left.


----------

